# Will I struggle with these pieces?



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Chopin - Etude op. 10, No. 3 - Tristesse

Debussy - Deux Arabesques, No. 2


I would love to learn these pieces as I almost laugh with disbelief that something so beautiful could ever be written when I listen to them but they seem hard to play. Will an intermediate player like me struggle? I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Not sure about that Chopin but I used to be able to play the Raindrop prelude,not fluently but good enough for me,and its a lovely piece to play.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pianoforte said:


> Chopin - Etude op. 10, No. 3 - Tristesse


First of all, it can be hard to keep up the melody in that one. The right hand plays theme and accompaniment at the same time (as in Ravel's Pavane pour une infante défunte). Unless you master that technique, you may just sound awful in the first section of the work.

Try something like Abschied, from Schumann's Waldszenen Op.82. It's not an easy one, but is shorter than the Op. 10 Nº 3, and the procedure is similar: playing tune and harmony with the right hand.


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm going to listen to them a few thousand times before I start to learn them. That way I'll have them in the bag from the start 

Another piece thats striking is Debussy's Toccata from Pour Le Piano. I've read this is a virtuosso piece. Does this mean in a nutshell that its incredibly difficult to play and I wont have a hope. Is it very demanding on the left hand?


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I will tell you my favorite of Debussy an that's Clare De Lume. I would love
to learn that one.
judy tooley


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I've learnt the first minute of Clair De Lune but have hit a motivational barrier and have not progressed much at all recently with it. I don't know why because I dream of the day I can play it from start to finish. I'll play Mozart's K545 until my wrists ache and then let them recover while playing slow pieces like Clair De Lune or Chopin's Prelude No. 4 in E minor. My problem is I've never been academic or disciplined enough to stick to structured learning or theory time. Too quickly I think to myself "thats enough" and start playing half finished pieces or working on my own compositions.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pianoforte said:


> I've learnt the first minute of Clair De Lune but have hit a motivational barrier and have not progressed much at all recently with it. I don't know why because I dream of the day I can play it from start to finish. I'll play Mozart's K545 until my wrists ache and then let them recover while playing slow pieces like Clair De Lune or Chopin's Prelude No. 4 in E minor. My problem is I've never been academic or disciplined enough to stick to structured learning or theory time. Too quickly I think to myself "thats enough" and start playing half finished pieces or working on my own compositions.


What about the Prelude in b minor? That's a good way to carry a melody on the left hand, with the right hand as harmonic support.


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

Say,Ysaye op.27/6 Did you ever heard recordings of your dedicatee,Manuel Quiroga?. Not particulary good,I'm afraid. Nothing to do with great Sarasate.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

But Sarasate doesn't have his own Ysaÿe sonata.


----------

